# Fish



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My family loves fish of all kinds. Maybe this has been posted before and if so I apologize that I did not find it. 

How do I can fish? Do certain types work better than others? Halibut and salmon are what we eat the most of


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've seen people can fish..can't help you with info though.

I had a cousin that was stationed in Alaska for many years. Twice a year I would receive a big brown envelope in the mail filled with delicious smoked salmon that he had netted and smoked.

Just wanted to throw that at you that smoking fish is a good way to preserve them.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

This here be outa my canner book:

SEAFOOD TIMETABLES AND CANNING INSTRUCTIONS
Many species of fish are suitable for
canning — trout, northern pike,
smelt and tuna as well as suckers
and salmon.
Can only absolutely fresh seafood, as
it deteriorates rapidly. For fish, remove
entrails immediately; remove head, tail,
fins and scales. Wash carefully, removing
all blood; chill until ready to can.
Chilling helps firm the flesh of
precooked fish; refrigerate overnight or
for a few hours before canning.
Shellfish are soaked or cooked in
water containing salt or acid (such as
vinegar, lemon juice, or citric acid)
before canning.
Wide-mouth standard glass canning
jars are the most convenient for packing
fish. Only pint or half-pint sizes should
be used. Use only new metal vacuumseal
lids with separate metal screw
bands. Porcelain-lined zinc lids are not
recommended because it is difficult to
attain an adequate seal.
Using the ALL-AMERICAN
Automatic Master Sealer (see pg. 18),
seafood may also be safely canned in
convenient tin cans.
Like other low-acid foods, fish
must be canned under pressure in a
pressure cooker to eliminate the risk
of botulins.
Water Pack. Follow instructions
below as to the addition of liquid. In
general, no additional liquid is
needed in canning raw fish, but it is
required in canning shellfish. For
precooked fish, add one tablespoon
water per half pint after the containers
are filled.
Oil Pack. After packing containers,
add one tablespoon of vegetable
oil per half pint, or enough to cover
the fish by 1⁄4". One tablespoon of
catsup diluted with water may be
added instead of water or oil.

Process pint er quarts 110 minutes at the pressure yall need fer yer altitude. Leave 1 inch a headspace.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You can salt and dry it also, I have done quite a bit and comes out pretty good. It sometimes falls apart when you cook it but the taste is good if you prepare it right.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Im heading down to Cedar Point pier on Dauphin Island in a moment. Tide is coming in. Reds and drum been biting. If i hit some king reds, im thinking im gonna try smoking a bit of it. Keep yall posted....


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

canning is an excellent way to preserve fish. It takes care of the Y-bones that some rough fish have, softening them so they can be eaten (like with sardine bones). The ball blue book gives directions for crabs, clam, salmon, shad, shrimp, smelt and tuna. The Wisconsin DNR recipe book "A Fine Kettle of Fish" (available on internet for free reading) talks about canning carp, sardines, suckers and smelt so they 'taste like salmon' (true, I've used their recipes and they are very good!). You can find recipes on internet at University of Minnesota Extension by swearching 'canning fish'...the University of Alaska Fairbanks has an excellent PDF booklet online on canning fish in quart jars. To find the cookbook "A Fine Kettle of Fish" by the late Vern Hacker and sample some of Wisconsin's under-appreciated culinary surprises. dnr.wi.gov/topic/fishing/anglereducation/Teaching then click under 'teaching materials' the cookbook. It is excellent.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

kappydell said:


> canning is an excellent way to preserve fish. It takes care of the Y-bones that some rough fish have, softening them so they can be eaten (like with sardine bones). The ball blue book gives directions for crabs, clam, salmon, shad, shrimp, smelt and tuna. The Wisconsin DNR recipe book "A Fine Kettle of Fish" (available on internet for free reading) talks about canning carp, sardines, suckers and smelt so they 'taste like salmon' (true, I've used their recipes and they are very good!). You can find recipes on internet at University of Minnesota Extension by swearching 'canning fish'...the University of Alaska Fairbanks has an excellent PDF booklet online on canning fish in quart jars. To find the cookbook "A Fine Kettle of Fish" by the late Vern Hacker and sample some of Wisconsin's under-appreciated culinary surprises. dnr.wi.gov/topic/fishing/anglereducation/Teaching then click under 'teaching materials' the cookbook. It is excellent.


I haven't done this yet, but, Lord willing, I might get to do it this Spring/Summer, BUFFALO SUCKERS full of those ol' y-bones, (drought last year, river never 'freshened up' for me to get to do it):

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canning-fish-12994/


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Canned salmon is awesome, lasts a really long time. Raw pack works great for salmon in wide-mouth 500ml(pint) and 250ml(half pint jars). Sometimes you get some white stuff or whatever on top, that is fine but have seen someone going to throw some away because they never saw it in store bought cans.

Pike and pickerel are also great canned! Takes care of all those little bones.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Try this site from Alaska, Should give you everything that you want to know and some things you don't.
http://www.uaf.edu/ces/preservingalaskasbounty/index.html


----------

